# The Death Of Waaay oo Many Toys



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Is nothing that Dharma gets sacred?
It seems to me that nothing seems to last a week or even 2 days! We have tried Kong Wubbas, various different supposedly durable stuffed toys, stuffingless, squeakerless and on and on the list goes. The only things that seem to survive are the original Kongs, one Kong squeaky rubber toy, her Kick It Chuck It ball and any of her ropes with knots in them. Anything cuddly is DESTROYED within a few days! Nothing is Dharma proof that's for sure!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Savannah doesn't get rope toys - not even ones with knots. She unties them, eats them, then proceeds to pass them out her other end.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Welcome to the wonderful world of chewing! Nothing soft lasts even a day in my house - they love ripping them up. I agree that the only thing that lasts with me is the original kong - that will actually last a couple of months around here. 

Mswhipple - I do have a bone to pick with you, I believe that you promised that "they chew til they're two", but mine are two now and the other night I tried leaving them in the house alone for a bit and when I came home my bedroom looked like it was sprayed with silly string because the dogs found some balls of yarn and there was yarn wrapped around everything.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Aspen also loves stuffies but the only ones that have any chance of not being shredded are "dead" (unstuffed) animals. I now stick to buying only those and when they rip I just stitch them back together into some sort of shape. I've gotten quite good at making them more durable by doubling up edges. We have many headless and legless unstuffies around the house now


----------



## cwood8656 (Jan 7, 2013)

TB also has destroyed nearly every toy other than a Kong during his career. However, a few weeks ago I bought one of these Kong sticks and so far it's been great. He loves to chase and squeak it. He also constantly multitasks, by picking up the Kong and a ball. I've wondered if other Vs also do this?

http://www.kongcompany.com/products/for-dogs/squeezz/squeezz/squeezz-stick/

Chris-


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

The only thing that has a decent life span around our house are the Kong safestix and anything West Paw. West Paw has a great guarantee, but they are a bit on the spendy side. However, if you find this toy in pieces, you just package it up with the receipt and original packaging and send it back. We have had two Frisbees for 2 years. I consider that a win!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

We've had good luck with the original Kong and anything West Paw. Dexter really loves the Tizzi and the Bumi. He also just got the Kong Squeezz Stick too and that's held up well so far! The squeaker is totally annoying in it though


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Scout has only destroyed one toy that I can think of, but the dachshund in the house sounds a lot like Dharma. This toy from Petstages has lasted over a year with only the ears chewed off. It has two squeakers so his favorite game is to squeak one end, toss the toy to one of us, have us squeak the other end and toss it back to him. I got a large one for Scout too. http://www.petstages.com/product-details/stuffing-free-elephant


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Does anyone else have rubber toys besides the original/black Kong or Kong goodie bone that they crate with? (AKA are sure they won't destroy & are stuffable.) Our other favorites are the West Paw Tizzie & Tux (though the latter takes him only minutes to unstuff as the opening is quite large), the Petstages Busy Buddy Barnacle & the Kong Genius Leo. 

Any other good options? We're always trying to switch up what toys we leave in his crate to keep him busy during the work week. I probably just need to start varying the stuffing contents more...


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

The hard Zogoflex toys seem pretty indestructible. Willie has taken little chunks out, but has yet to ruin one.

CrazyCash, I just now read your post (above) and I am so, so sorry!! I was only repeating what I was told by the Michigan Humane Society. LOL! And honestly, my personal experience has mirrored that advice. I once had an extremely destructive Bluetick Coonhound named Elly Mae. When she turned two, I'm telling you, it was like someone flipped a light switch. No more chewing, no more destruction... She was just a "good girl" from then on out. It was like a miracle!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

There are chewers, and then there are chewers.
I don't think there is anything that the last category can't chew up. They seem to be on a mission to get it apart.
Cash had all kinds of cute toys, that lasted even when we got June. Lucy shredded everyone of them.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I have never had a problem with the dogs "deliberately" ripping up their toys... unless the toy gets ripped during play, and the stuffing begins to come out... then it is guts out! When Pearl came to us she was a toy distructo. But at that time we had Foxy and Foxy taught Pearl that Toys were fun, they could get her rewarded with playtime, attention and treats. She was a changed dog. We still have Pearls favorites tucked away, Fergy has been forbidden play toys, by the bird dog trainer, so all of the soft toys, balls, kongs ets. are stashed for sometime in the future... 
They are allowed bones... so I have bones and bone bits all over the house!!
His new favorite game is to lay at my feet as I sit here typing away... chewing on a bone bit that he pushes under my desk out of reach. Then he groans until I get a stick and knock it back into his reach, out from under my desk... This often requires me to get on my hands and knees with a flash light and the stick...It is a very interactive game.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

So Here is a picture of my goofy dog playing his new game (actually it isn't that new) but it is his new favorite!!


----------

